# تحبنى ...ولكن هل تحترمنى ؟؟؟؟



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2009)

*من الرائع جداً أن نعيش حاله من الحب ولكن من الاروع أن يقترن هذا الحب بالاحترام .
فكثيراً ما نجد حالات غريبه ومحزنه لفتاه تحب شاب لا يحترم  مشاعرها ولا يراعى كرامتها فى تصرفاته ونجد العكس أيضاً .
هناك فرق شاسع ما بين التسامح فى الحب والحرص على كبريائنا وكرامتنا .
فأذا كنا نقدم لمن نحب كل المشاعر النقيه والصادقه فعلى الاقل يجب  أن نجد منه الكثير من الاحترام.
 الاحترام فى نظرته لنا .. فى أسلوب كلامه معنا ..فى طريقة تحدثه عن أرائنا .
فالحب الخالى من الاحترام هو حب مبتذل لا يصح أساسا أن نطلق عليه حب .
 فالحب مظهر أنسانى راقى ولذلك يجب أن يغلف بالاحترام المتبادل .. فكم يرفع من شأنى أن يحترمنى من أحبه فالاحترام معناه أن من أحبه يقدرنى ويرى فى شخصى أكثر من مجرد مظهر خارجى ..معناه أنه يؤمن بى وبشخصيتى وبفكرى .
مخطىء من يعتقد أن الحب لا يعرف الكرامه
 فالحب احساس راقى فأذا كنا نستحقه يجب أن تكتمل اركانه بأن نحترم من نحبه ونتأكد أيضاً من أحترامه لنا .
أتمنى أن   موضوعى المتواضع يعجبكم  ​*


----------



## SALVATION (2 أبريل 2009)

> _فأذا كنا نقدم لمن نحب كل المشاعر النقيه والصادقه فعلى الاقل يجب أن نجد منه الكثير من الاحترام_



_فعلا لكى يستمر الحب طويلا ولا يموت_
_روعة يا دونا بجد وهام جدا فى زمن انطفاء المشاعر_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## لي شربل (2 أبريل 2009)

*





الرب يباركك دونا موضوع حلووووووو كتتتتتتتييييييير .
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة .*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا دونا

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداااا

شكرا ليكي دندن

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا دونا 
على الموضوع الجميل
وأقول حب بلا احترام هو زهرة بلا رائحة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدا موضوع حضرتك

فعلا حب بلا احترام لا يعنى  حب على الاطلاق


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Rosetta (2 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع كتير حلو يا دونا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## ponponayah (2 أبريل 2009)




----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع يدونا فى منتهى الجمال وعندك حق فى كل كلمة قولتيلها

ربنا يباركك ياقمر ​*


----------



## lovely dove (3 أبريل 2009)

موضوع حلو قوي يادونا وعندك حق في كل كلمة لازم الاحترام المتبادل 
ربنا يعوض تعبك ياقمر


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2009)

كثير حلو يا دونا موضوعك ، فهو معاصر لواقعنا ، والكثير منا يشتكون من ذلك ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## girgis2 (10 أبريل 2009)

*بتقولي موضوع متواضع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ده موضوع أكثر من رائع دونا ،**شكرااا لتواضعك*

*و ربنا يزيدك نعمة و بركة و حكمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _فعلا لكى يستمر الحب طويلا ولا يموت_
> _روعة يا دونا بجد وهام جدا فى زمن انطفاء المشاعر_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



*عجبنى تعبيرك عن زمن انطفاء المشاعر لانه تعبير للاسف واقعى
ميرسى يا تونى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
ميرسى يا سكرررره على مرورك الرائع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا دونا
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*
الاروع هو مرورك يا كليمو
ميررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااا
> 
> شكرا ليكي دندن
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



*ميرسى يا مايكل حقيقى نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا دونا
> على الموضوع الجميل
> وأقول حب بلا احترام هو زهرة بلا رائحة
> ودمتى بود​



*احسنت التعبير و  التشبيه يا وليم
ميرسى لمشاركتك بموضوعى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> جميل جدا موضوع حضرتك
> 
> فعلا حب بلا احترام لا يعنى  حب على الاطلاق
> 
> ...



*ميرسى كتييير يا مينا على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *موضوع كتير حلو يا دونا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*



*الاحلى هو مرورك  ومشاركتك
ميرسى يا قمرررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


>



*ميررسى يا قمررررر :Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *موضوع رائع يدونا فى منتهى الجمال وعندك حق فى كل كلمة قولتيلها
> 
> ربنا يباركك ياقمر ​*



*ميررسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> موضوع حلو قوي يادونا وعندك حق في كل كلمة لازم الاحترام المتبادل
> ربنا يعوض تعبك ياقمر



*نورتى الموضوع يا سكرررره
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> كثير حلو يا دونا موضوعك ، فهو معاصر لواقعنا ، والكثير منا يشتكون من ذلك ، ربنا يباركك



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *بتقولي موضوع متواضع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *ده موضوع أكثر من رائع دونا ،**شكرااا لتواضعك*
> 
> *و ربنا يزيدك نعمة و بركة و حكمة*



*ميرسى كتييير يا جرجس على ذوقك ومجاملتك الرقيقه
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك *


----------



## mero_engel (3 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدااا ومهم فعلا*
*ميرسي ليكي يا دونااااااااا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يونيو 2009)

*موضوعك جميييييل جدا يا دونا
وفعلا ساعات كتير بيكون مفيش احترام للطرف التانى زى مثلا فى شاب ممكن يكون وهو بيكلم البنت اللى بتحبه بيسمع باقى اصحابه او مثلا ولا يحترم مشاعرها ولا يفكر فيها ويكون كل يوم مع بنت اكيد ده عدم احترام 
ميرسى كتير ليكى حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## just member (21 يونيو 2009)

*لا اجد تعليقا على كلامك يا دونا *
*ولكنى استمتعت اكتير بكل كلمة قلتيها حق*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## †السريانيه† (24 يونيو 2009)

هناك فرق شاسع ما بين التسامح فى الحب والحرص على كبريائنا وكرامتنا .
فأذا كنا نقدم لمن نحب كل المشاعر النقيه والصادقه فعلى الاقل يجب أن نجد منه الكثير من الاحترام​
كلام رائع ومعقول جداا  والاحترام يأتي من التفاهم ايضا 
ليس الحب كل شي  فكم هي مهمه صله الاحترام بين الطرفين​
تحياتي لصاحبه الموضوع 
الرب يباركك عزيزتي​


----------



## zama (3 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل أوى أوى ..
أشكرك ..


----------



## مالدينى (3 يوليو 2009)

فالحب احساس راقى فأذا كنا نستحقه يجب أن تكتمل اركانه بأن نحترم من نحبه


----------



## اشرف مجدى (12 يوليو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *من الرائع جداً أن نعيش حاله من الحب ولكن من الاروع أن يقترن هذا الحب بالاحترام .
> فكثيراً ما نجد حالات غريبه ومحزنه لفتاه تحب شاب لا يحترم  مشاعرها ولا يراعى كرامتها فى تصرفاته ونجد العكس أيضاً .
> هناك فرق شاسع ما بين التسامح فى الحب والحرص على كبريائنا وكرامتنا .
> فأذا كنا نقدم لمن نحب كل المشاعر النقيه والصادقه فعلى الاقل يجب  أن نجد منه الكثير من الاحترام.
> ...



اريد ان اشكرك دونا هلى هذا الموضوع  كم ارد ان اتكلم عنه ولكن انتى سبقتينى ولكن كنت لم اتكام عنه بنفث الاسلوب الرائع ولكن ها يوجد احد يحترم هذا ام لا ولماذا لو نعم لم ينفذ؟


----------



## vetaa (17 يوليو 2009)

*حقيقى كعادتك رااااااائع يا دودو*
*اصلا لازم اللى بيحب حد يحترمه جداااااااا كمان*

*تعرفى انا محبش ابدا*
*اللى يقول ان الحب مفيهوش كرامه*
*بالعكس الحب اصلا اساسه ان الطرف التانى*
*بيعلى اللى قدامه وكرامته بتبقى جوة عنيه*

*ميرسى يا دودو يدوم يا قمر*


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (23 يوليو 2009)

[Q-BIBLE]:smi411:موضوع جميل له كل الاحترام لكن احنا في زمن لا يوجد فيه لا الحب ولا الحترام للأسف[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## sola بنت الملك (18 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك تقابل مرورى


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااااا
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## samir1 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة*

*أشكرك أختي الغالية على هذا الموضوع*
*المميز والراقي والرائع*
*كلامك في أعلى درجات الحكمة*

*فالحب ليس مجرد كلمة ننطقها فقط  إنما هو  *
*مجموعة أعمدة ترفعه وتصونه *
*إن سقط أحد أو بعض أعمدتها هدم الحب *
*وأهم ركائز الحب هو الإحترام المتبادل وحفاظ *
*كلا الطرفين على **كرامة و كبرياء الآخر*
*فالحب بدون إحترام متبادل لا يمكننا على *
*الإطلاق  وصفه أو تسميته *
*بهذا الإسم الراقي  *
*دمتي بود  *
*الله يباركك ويحفظ حياتك*
*خالص تحياتي*​


----------



## جورج فايق (6 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع جدا


----------



## مارو سمير (15 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا وخطير جدا لان للاسف الناس مازالت لم تفرق بين الحب الحقيقى وبين ما يدعى عليه حب وهو ان الحب الحقيقى فيه احترام وتقدير للانسان اللى امامك لكن ما يدعى عليه حب هو بيكون الانسان فى احتياج الى ذلك فاى انسان ياتى امامه يقول عليه انه يحبه والدليل على كده انه بعد فترة ليست طويلة تبدا الامور تتضح وهنا يكون الموقف المؤسف لاى انسان فى الدنيا
اتمنى ان  لا يقع اى انسان فى ذلك الموقف


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الحب مشاعر جميله وللاسف فى الكثير والكثير لا يقدر تلك المشاعر


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااا ومهم فعلا*
> *ميرسي ليكي يا دونااااااااا*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*نورتى الموضوع يا ميرووو
ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى :new8:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *موضوعك جميييييل جدا يا دونا
> وفعلا ساعات كتير بيكون مفيش احترام للطرف التانى زى مثلا فى شاب ممكن يكون وهو بيكلم البنت اللى بتحبه بيسمع باقى اصحابه او مثلا ولا يحترم مشاعرها ولا يفكر فيها ويكون كل يوم مع بنت اكيد ده عدم احترام
> ميرسى كتير ليكى حبيبتى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*



*فعلا يا بنت العدرا لازم نعرف ان الاحترام لازم يسبق الحب 
ميرررسى يا قمرر على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *لا اجد تعليقا على كلامك يا دونا *
> *ولكنى استمتعت اكتير بكل كلمة قلتيها حق*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> *واتمنالك كل خير*
> **​



*نورت المو ضوع يا جوجو وانا مبسوطه كتير لمشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

†السريانيه† قال:


> هناك فرق شاسع ما بين التسامح فى الحب والحرص على كبريائنا وكرامتنا .
> فأذا كنا نقدم لمن نحب كل المشاعر النقيه والصادقه فعلى الاقل يجب أن نجد منه الكثير من الاحترام​
> كلام رائع ومعقول جداا  والاحترام يأتي من التفاهم ايضا
> ليس الحب كل شي  فكم هي مهمه صله الاحترام بين الطرفين​
> ...



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يطمننا عليكى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع جميل أوى أوى ..
> أشكرك ..



*ميرررسى يا مينا 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مالدينى قال:


> فالحب احساس راقى فأذا كنا نستحقه يجب أن تكتمل اركانه بأن نحترم من نحبه



*اشكرك على ابداء رأيك بالموضوع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اشرف مجدى قال:


> اريد ان اشكرك دونا هلى هذا الموضوع  كم ارد ان اتكلم عنه ولكن انتى سبقتينى ولكن كنت لم اتكام عنه بنفث الاسلوب الرائع ولكن ها يوجد احد يحترم هذا ام لا ولماذا لو نعم لم ينفذ؟



*اخى العزيز اشرف اشكرك على مرورك الرقيق واسمحلى ارد عليك
للاسف اصبح الحب فى زماننا هذا يأخذ اشكال عجيبه .. لا اعمم حتى لا اظلم فلا زال هناك من  يعى قيمة الحب ويتعامل مع من يحبه باسلوب التفضيل على النفس ولكنهم مع الاسف قله .
فهناك  من يعتقد انه عندما يحب فهو يتملك من يحبه ويعطى لنفسه الحق فى كل شىء يخصه من اختيارات وقرارات واراء  .. ليتنا نعى  قيمة الحب وقدسيته .. ليتنا نعى ان من نحبه هو ايضاً له شخصيته وكينو ننته وله الحق فى ان يخالفنا الرأى والذوق .. دائماً ما ارى ان الحب عهد ورباط  ما بين اثنين وليس عقد التزام بشروط ..مره ثانيه اشكرك على المشاركه واتمنى لك كل التوفيق فى حياتك 
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *حقيقى كعادتك رااااااائع يا دودو*
> *اصلا لازم اللى بيحب حد يحترمه جداااااااا كمان*
> 
> *تعرفى انا محبش ابدا*
> ...



*صدقينى يا فيتووو لو كل طرف حب التانى  بجد هيخاف على كرامة اللى بيحبه اكتر من خوفه هو على كرامته
نورتى الموضوع يا حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

> طارق ابوحنا :موضوع جميل له كل الاحترام لكن احنا في زمن لا يوجد فيه لا الحب ولا الحترام للأسف​



*صدقنى يا طارق الحب موجود والاحترام موجود لكن اوقات اختياراتنا هى اللى بتكون غلط فمنلومش الا نفسنا
ميرررسى على المشاركه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

sola بنت الملك قال:


> موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك تقابل مرورى



*مرورك نور موضوعى 
ميرررسى يا قمررر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااا
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرررسى يا قمررر على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

samir1 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*
> 
> *أشكرك أختي الغالية على هذا الموضوع*
> *المميز والراقي والرائع*
> ...



*اشكرك اخى العزيز  على مرورك الرائع ومجاملتك الرقيقه
لك كل الحق فالحب بدون احترام انا شخصياً اراه نوعاً من الرق والعبوديه  وتكون العلاقه بدون احترام ذات مواصفات بعيده كل البعد عن الحب بمعانيه الراقيه المتمثله فى التعامل فى المواقف المختلفه
تحياتى لشخصك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جورج فايق قال:


> رائع جدا



*الرائع فعلا هو مرورك
الف شكر لمرورك الجميل *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مارو سمير قال:


> الموضوع جميل جدا وخطير جدا لان للاسف الناس مازالت لم تفرق بين الحب الحقيقى وبين ما يدعى عليه حب وهو ان الحب الحقيقى فيه احترام وتقدير للانسان اللى امامك لكن ما يدعى عليه حب هو بيكون الانسان فى احتياج الى ذلك فاى انسان ياتى امامه يقول عليه انه يحبه والدليل على كده انه بعد فترة ليست طويلة تبدا الامور تتضح وهنا يكون الموقف المؤسف لاى انسان فى الدنيا
> اتمنى ان  لا يقع اى انسان فى ذلك الموقف



*الحب والاحترام متلازمان فلا حب بدون احترام والا يكون فقد اهم اركانه 
ميرررسى يا مارووو نورتى الموضوع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> الحب مشاعر جميله وللاسف فى الكثير والكثير لا يقدر تلك المشاعر



*عندك حق
ربنا يباركك وميررسى على المشاركه معانا *


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع رااائع جدا ... شكرا ليكم


لو البنت أحبت شخصا لا يحترمها ..... فهى لم تحسن الأختيار

والشاب أيضا لو بحب البنت حب صادق ... هيحترمها وهيقدر مشاعرها


أما أذا بنى الحب على عدم الأحترام ... يصبح حبا فاشلا


لازم الأحترام والود بين الطرفان

أكرر شكرى لحضرتك

السيد المسيح معاااكم​​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع رااائع جدا ... شكرا ليكم
> 
> 
> لو البنت أحبت شخصا لا يحترمها ..... فهى لم تحسن الأختيار
> ...



*كلام فى الصميم
الف شكر لمرورك الرائع *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع جميل يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يعوضك



*نورتى الموضوع يا رووووزه :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 فبراير 2010)

*فالحب الخالى من الاحترام هو حب مبتذل لا يصح أساسا أن نطلق عليه حب .

موضوع رائع 
فعلا اذا كان مش بيحترم مشاعر اللى بيحبه يبقى مش يستحقه 
ميرسى لك كتير يا دونا 
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *فالحب الخالى من الاحترام هو حب مبتذل لا يصح أساسا أن نطلق عليه حب .
> 
> موضوع رائع
> فعلا اذا كان مش بيحترم مشاعر اللى بيحبه يبقى مش يستحقه
> ...



*ميرررسى خالص يا ديدى على مشاركتك 
ربنا يباركك يا قمررر :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------

